# Westies peeing in the house



## itekweni (Jul 21, 2009)

I have read most of the topics regards dogs peeing in the house well i am at my wits end. The problem is that my male dog was never properly house trained as my late wife and i worked and he was locked up untill we cam home from work, we spoke to the vet and he recommended neutering hi which we did but it did not help.
Since my wife passed away last year it has become worst now as he does not even sniff when he pees he just lifts his leg and does the business and when i chastise him he just looks at me as if to say what is the problem.
I have read about washing down with a mixture of 50/50 water and vinigar which i am going to try but have a feeling this alone is not going to help.

any suggestins pleas as my house and furniture is being ruined 

thanks in advance
trevor


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

I think you may have to go back to basics and treat him as if he was a puppy

Out every hour loads of praise etc etc clean up any mess in the house but don't say anything to him

If you are out all day then you may have to consider either confining him to one room e.g. the kitchen where the floor is easier to clean, or crating him

boring but it may work

Good luck


----------



## frizz2kuk1986 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi there,

We have a Westie that is 5 months old so we have only recently dealt with toilet training. I agree that it is best to go back to basics.
We both work in the day so we leave her shut in the kitchen when we are out. We covered the floor in newspaper and a few toilet pads that you can get from the pet shop. They had a smell on them to encourage her to use them. We would treat her everytime she went on the pad (the paper just made it easier to clean up when she missed). We don't lock her away in her crate, just shut her in the kitchen at night too. Eventually she got the hang of it and always went on the pads. Now we have started to leave our back door open when we are home (as our garden is enclosed) and take the pad off the floor. We wait outside when we think she needs to go and then treat her. She is getting better at weeing outside on her own and now cries at the door if it is shut so she can get out. We just leave the pad down at night for her to use.
Keep trying and treating when he does it right. It will take a while but they are pretty bright dogs.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree that you are going to have to go back to basics but I'd shorten the hour to 20 minutes.

There is no point chastising him - he has learned over the years that inside is the toilet and to him, that makes perfect sense. Tell him off and you risk him becoming reluctant to toilet in front of you at all.


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

How old is your dog and what breed is he? 
I agree you will have to go back to the beginning and train him as if he were a puppy. 
I would advise getting a crate for the time you cannot be there to let him outside and for a while restrict him to one room as you would with a puppy. It is good to train them to do other things at the same time so that their mind is active with other things.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Luckylady said:


> How old is your dog and what breed is he?
> I agree you will have to go back to the beginning and train him as if he were a puppy.
> I would advise getting a crate for the time you cannot be there to let him outside and for a while restrict him to one room as you would with a puppy. It is good to train them to do other things at the same time so that their mind is active with other things.


I'm guessing it's a Westie


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> I'm guessing it's a Westie


Ha ha you could be right? I thought i had deleted that question before i clicked submit reply but obviously not, thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

itekweni said:


> I have read most of the topics regards dogs peeing in the house well i am at my wits end. The problem is that my male dog was never properly house trained as my late wife and i worked and he was locked up untill we cam home from work, we spoke to the vet and he recommended neutering hi which we did but it did not help.
> Since my wife passed away last year it has become worst now as he does not even sniff when he pees he just lifts his leg and does the business and when i chastise him he just looks at me as if to say what is the problem.
> I have read about washing down with a mixture of 50/50 water and vinigar which i am going to try but have a feeling this alone is not going to help.
> 
> ...


Hi Trevor, How are you getting on with your dogs house training now? Has there been any improvement?


----------

